

APLPrimeCheck – An entry into the Facepunch Obfuscation Challenge - jgrahamc
https://github.com/benjojo/APLPrimeCheck

======
salibhai
Looking at the source code.. wow.. just wow
[https://github.com/benjojo/APLPrimeCheck/blob/master/prime.a...](https://github.com/benjojo/APLPrimeCheck/blob/master/prime.apl)

------
duskwuff
It almost seems like it'd be more of a challenge to use APL to write a
_comprehensible_ program.

